# **   الغرفة الثالثة غرفة محكمة الغلق وبسيطة  **



## elamer1000 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم**

**اهلا بكم فى غرفة جديدة**

**من الغرف المغلقة**

**تنبيهات**

**أول خمسة **يخرجوا يقدروا يساعدوا الباقين**

**كل واحد ليه **مساعدة واحدة**

**فساعدوا بعض واحدة واحدة علشان** العباقرة**اللى بيحلوها وبيقولوا الحل فى كلمتين**

**مساعدة واحدة خطوة واحدة مش 10 ها**

**علشان فيه** سوابق **معانا**

**عارفين نفسهم ؟؟**

**نساعد بعض من غير ما نفسد متعة اللعبة**

**وبالمناسبة تم تجديد اللعبة !!**
**
**يعنى اللعبة دى جديدة وحلوة خالص**
**
**وفى متناول** الشطار**
**
**هى بوقت معين لازم تحل فيه الغرفه بسرعه**
**وهى ثلاثة غرف متتالية**
**صغيرين جدا**
**ولذاذ قوى**
+++
**وهتعجبكم الغرفة دى خالص**
**
**طولت عليكم**

**الغرفة**

هنا
 **
**واتمنى انها تعجبكم**


**وللتدريب للمستجدين فى الحبس**

**هنا**
**
** هتتحبس فى غرفة تعرف تطلع يا ذكى ** **‏*
*
**وهنا**
**
** انت محبوس عندى النهاردة غرفة جديدة صعبة شويتين ** **‏**
**
**صلواتكم من أجلى** 

**الأمير**

+++*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

*النت مهيس عندي*
*بكرة هشوفها*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوه بس صعبه
لافيت حاجات ولعبت بيها
وفي حاجات لاقيتها مش عارف اعمل بيها ايه
لكن في الاخر اتحبست
شكرا ليك يا جميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

اوكي بتانهار يا امير
لانه لازم اقفل 
الان
عندي قداس الصبح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 أغسطس 2010)

*سهله جدااا ياامير 

تم الفوز وانا مستعده اكتب الحل الكامل ليها 
*​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

انتى بتحليهم ازاى
ههههههههههه


----------



## Moony34 (12 أغسطس 2010)

صعبة صعبة صعبة
حليتها في وقت طوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## elamer1000 (13 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *النت مهيس عندي*
> *بكرة هشوفها*​



*مستنيك*

*لما النت يتظبط*

*ورينا شطارتك*

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (13 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اوكي بتانهار يا امير
> لانه لازم اقفل
> الان
> عندي قداس الصبح



*مستنيك*


*+++*
​


----------



## geegoo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*مفيش أي هنت علي السريع ....................*


----------



## elamer1000 (15 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه بس صعبه
> لافيت حاجات ولعبت بيها
> وفي حاجات لاقيتها مش عارف اعمل بيها ايه
> لكن في الاخر اتحبست
> شكرا ليك يا جميل​*




*مستنيك

تخرج

علشان نفرح بيك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 أغسطس 2010)

g.a.l.a.x.y قال:


> *سهله جدااا ياامير
> 
> تم الفوز وانا مستعده اكتب الحل الكامل ليها
> *​




*برررررررررررررررررررررررررررررافو

اكتبى هنت واحد

بس نسأل الأول  

هو وصل فين

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 أغسطس 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *مفيش أي هنت علي السريع ....................*




*انت وصلت فين

؟

+++
*​


----------



## geegoo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*أنا فتحت الصندوق اللي علي الكنبة ....
كده معايا مفتاح و 3 كوين  ( أحمر و أصفر و بني  ) و زجاجة و التمثال ....*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*لقيت 4 حاجات بس*​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*تم تجديد اللعبة !!**
**


+++ *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا وصلت للخزنة مش عارفة افتحها*​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا وصلت للخزنة مش عارفة افتحها*​




*الخزنة فى الغرفة الأولى

تمام

انتى اول ما فتحتى الكمبيوتر مش ظهر ليكى رقم

هو مفتاح الخزنة

عليكى واحد

هههههههههههههه

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الخزنة فى الغرفة الأولى
> 
> تمام
> 
> ...


*الكمبيوتر ناقص رقم زيرو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلصصصصصصصصصصصتها هييييييييييييييييييه:dance:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلصت التاااااااااااااااانية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلصت التاااااااااااااااااااااالتة هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه
عملتهم في 125 ثانية
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *خلصت التاااااااااااااااااااااالتة هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> عملتهم في 125 ثانية
> *​




*ايه الشطارة دى

برافوووووووووووووووووووووو

ايه رأيك فيها حلوة

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ايه الشطارة دى
> 
> برافوووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ...


*ااااااااااااااه جميلة فيها ذكاء:ura1:*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جميله جدا
شكراا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلصت الغرفة الاولى سهلة جدااااا*
*طيب اى هنت للغرفة التانية انا بلاقى الحاجات ومش عارفة اوديها فين ومش بعرف اخد حاجة غير الى لقتها انا لقيت حاجة تحت كباية الماية اعملها اية ؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *خلصت الغرفة الاولى سهلة جدااااا*
> *طيب اى هنت للغرفة التانية انا بلاقى الحاجات ومش عارفة اوديها فين ومش بعرف اخد حاجة غير الى لقتها انا لقيت حاجة تحت كباية الماية اعملها اية ؟*​


*تديني كام وانا اقولك:smil12:*​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_مش لاعب انا ههههههههههه_​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _مش لاعب انا ههههههههههه_​




*ليه كده

حاول جرب دى جميلة جدا

+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تديني كام وانا اقولك:smil12:*​


*مش كفاية بلعبها اصلا*
*:ranting::ranting::ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _مش لاعب انا ههههههههههه_​


*لييييييييييييه دي حلوة اوووووووي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *مش كفاية بلعبها اصلا*
> *:ranting::ranting::ranting:*​


*بت انتي بتتعصبي عليا*
*طب مش هقولك بقا*
*ويا امير بلاش تقولها:a63:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *مش كفاية بلعبها اصلا*
> *:ranting::ranting::ranting:*​




*هدى من نفسك
:act23::act23::act23:
:59::59::59:
انتى ايه اللى واقف قدامك
:mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25:
:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:
و roka_jesus هتساعدك فيه
:t39::t39::t39:
:66::66::66:
+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هدى من نفسك
> :act23::act23::act23:
> :59::59::59:
> انتى ايه اللى واقف قدامك
> ...


*يا امير مانا قولتلها تديني كام واساعدها زعقت فيا:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *خلصت الغرفة الاولى سهلة جدااااا*
> *طيب اى هنت للغرفة التانية انا بلاقى الحاجات ومش عارفة اوديها فين ومش بعرف اخد حاجة غير الى لقتها انا لقيت حاجة تحت كباية الماية اعملها اية ؟*​


*فين كوباية المية دي يا مانا*
*غرفة الاولي فيها حوض سمك*
*والتانية كلب وفي حديقة كده*
*لو كده اقولك هنت*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

خلصت اول واحدة
هيييييييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

خلصت التانية كمان​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلصت اول واحدة
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييه​


*برااااااااااااااافو يا بت*
*انا خلصتها مرتين:t30:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلصت التانية كمان​



*برافوووووووووووو عليكى 
:fun_lol::spor2: :fun_lol:
اى خدمة غرفة دلع
سهلة وفى متناول الجميع

+++
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فاضلي اخر حاجة في الغرفة التالتة​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *برااااااااااااااافو يا بت*
> 
> *انا خلصتها مرتين:t30:*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فالحة ياختي​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *برافوووووووووووو عليكى *
> 
> *:fun_lol::spor2: :fun_lol:*
> *اى خدمة غرفة دلع*
> ...


 

هي من ناحية دلع فهي دلع فعلا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *فين كوباية المية دي يا مانا*
> 
> *غرفة الاولي فيها حوض سمك*
> *والتانية كلب وفي حديقة كده*
> *لو كده اقولك هنت*​


*اها يا قمر بصى كوباية المية الى فى المرحلة التانية الى قدام الكلب شوية *
*قوليلى هنت وهنت ههههه *
*بصى انا لقيت المفتاح  الى فى بطن البطة وفتحت واخدت الباس وفتحت الدرج دة لقيت حاجة برضو مش عارفة اعملها اية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فالحة ياختي​


*طول عمري30:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فالحة ياختي​





*محدش ليه دعوة بروكا*

*هى شطورة من اول غرفة*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*+++*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بت انتي بتتعصبي عليا*
> 
> *طب مش هقولك بقا*
> *ويا امير بلاش تقولها:a63:*​


*اهئ اهئ اهئ *
*كدا يا روكا وانا الى قولت انتى الى هتنقذينى من حبستى *
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اوف زهقت انا
المشكلة اني عايزة انام علشان كده مش عارفة اركز​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *محدش ليه دعوة بروكا*
> 
> *هى شطورة من اول غرفة*
> 
> ...


*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه روكا شطورة:smil15:*
*وانتو لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *اهئ اهئ اهئ *
> *كدا يا روكا وانا الى قولت انتى الى هتنقذينى من حبستى *
> *ههههههههههه*​


*ماسي عايزة ايه يا جميل*
*اوصفيلي اللي عندك كده:t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اوف زهقت انا
> المشكلة اني عايزة انام علشان كده مش عارفة اركز​


*ماتنامي يا بت حد ماسكك:a63:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

خلاص خلصتها خالص يا كوبة انتي
وبرده في 125 ثانية
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلاص خلصتها خالص يا كوبة انتي
> وبرده في 125 ثانية
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​




*اوعى تنامى 

محدش هيساعد مانا غيرك

طلعيها معاكى وبعدين نامى

هههههههههههههههه

+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *اوعى تنامى *​
> 
> *محدش هيساعد مانا غيرك*​
> 
> ...


:sami6:
خلينى فيها لبكرة بقى​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *اوعى تنامى *​
> 
> *محدش هيساعد مانا غيرك*​
> 
> ...


 

صدقني انا لو فاكرة حاجة من اللعبة كنت ساعدتها بدل اللي انتوا عاملينه فيها ده
انا قريت كلامها حاولت افتكر ايه اللي لعبته
ولا فاكرة اي حاجة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلاص خلصتها خالص يا كوبة انتي
> وبرده في 125 ثانية
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​


*ياااااااااااااااااااااه مش هعرف ارخم عليكي*
*حظظظظظظظظظظظك بقا:boxing:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> :sami6:
> خلينى فيها لبكرة بقى​


*يا بت مانا قولتلك اوصفيلي المكان اللي انت فيه*
*اول غرفة دي في حوض سمك*
*تاني غرفة فيها كلب*
*تالت غرفة معمل*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> صدقني انا لو فاكرة حاجة من اللعبة كنت ساعدتها بدل اللي انتوا عاملينه فيها ده
> انا قريت كلامها حاولت افتكر ايه اللي لعبته
> ولا فاكرة اي حاجة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*شفتى يا اوختى انا حاسة انهم بيذلونى :36_1_4:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا بيحبني يا وحشة يا روكا
بصي يا بطة هديلك هينت افتكرته دلوقتي
الريموت بعد ما تحطي فيه البطارية روحي وديه عند الباب الصغنن اللي فيه لمبة حمرا
هيتفتح وتاخدي منه عضمة تديها للكلب هيسيبلك الكورة الحمرا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *شفتى يا اوختى انا حاسة انهم بيذلونى :36_1_4:*​


*يا بت مانا قولتلك قووووووووووووووووووووووولي يا باااااااااااي:a82:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *شفتى يا اوختى انا حاسة انهم بيذلونى :36_1_4:*​


 

ما عاش ولا كان اللي يذلك يا بطة وانا عايشة​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> صدقني انا لو فاكرة حاجة من اللعبة كنت ساعدتها بدل اللي انتوا عاملينه فيها ده
> انا قريت كلامها حاولت افتكر ايه اللي لعبته
> ولا فاكرة اي حاجة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*يا عينى يا سكر

فقدت الذاكرة فى خمس دقايق

يا صباح الندالة

شوفتى يا مانا

حبيبة قلبك

هتحبسك اسبوع فيها

يا شماتة الشطورة فيكم

هههههههههههههههههه

+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا بت مانا قولتلك قووووووووووووووووووووووولي يا باااااااااااي:a82:*​


*يا بت حررررررررررررررام عليكى انا رديت عليكى فى الصفحة الى قبل دى *
*انا لقيت الروموت اجيب منين البطارية يا اوختى ؟*
*ولقيت الحاجة الى جوا الدرج دى شكلها عاملة نفسها نبلة* 
*وطلعت الشجرة لقيت حاجة كدا يا توختى سبتها ونزلت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا بيحبني يا وحشة يا روكا
> بصي يا بطة هديلك هينت افتكرته دلوقتي
> الريموت بعد ما تحطي فيه البطارية روحي وديه عند الباب الصغنن اللي فيه لمبة حمرا
> هيتفتح وتاخدي منه عضمة تديها للكلب هيسيبلك الكورة الحمرا​


*انا مش وحشة يا وحسة انتي:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *يا عينى يا سكر
> 
> فقدت الذاكرة فى خمس دقايق
> 
> ...


*ايوة اناااااااااااااااا شاااااااااااااااااااااااطرة:smile02*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *يا عينى يا سكر*​
> 
> *فقدت الذاكرة فى خمس دقايق*​
> *يا صباح الندالة*​
> ...


لالالالالا برضو حببتى :smil15:
وخلينى فيها ل3 سنين حتى 
لو زهقت هبعتلكم الكمبيوتر تذكار وهو محروق:bomb:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا بت حررررررررررررررام عليكى انا رديت عليكى فى الصفحة الى قبل دى *
> *انا لقيت الروموت اجيب منين البطارية يا اوختى ؟*
> *ولقيت الحاجة الى جوا الدرج دى شكلها عاملة نفسها نبلة*
> *وطلعت الشجرة لقيت حاجة كدا يا توختى سبتها ونزلت*​


*ههههههههههههه عاملة نفسها نبلة*
*بت حركتي العربية الصفرا دي؟؟*
*والبطة دوسي عليها مرتين هتطلع مفتاح تقريبا*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا بيحبني يا وحشة يا روكا
> بصي يا بطة هديلك هينت افتكرته دلوقتي
> الريموت بعد ما تحطي فيه البطارية روحي وديه عند الباب الصغنن اللي فيه لمبة حمرا
> هيتفتح وتاخدي منه عضمة تديها للكلب هيسيبلك الكورة الحمرا​




*الحمد لله

لسه فيه امل

ايوه كده افتكرى

هنت على السريع

بعد كده خدى الكورة الحمرا وحطيها فى النبلة

+++
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

البطارية ورا جردل المية يا مانا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما عاش ولا كان اللي يذلك يا بطة وانا عايشة​


*انتي مش نايمة يا بت:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الحمد لله
> 
> لسه فيه امل
> 
> ...


*اطلعي في الشجرة فوق*
*هتلاقي طيارة ورق*
*وقعيها بالنبلة *
*هتنزلي بالمفتاح وهيييييييييييييييه خرجتي:t33:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما عاش ولا كان اللي يذلك يا بطة وانا عايشة​


*يخليكى ليا يا غالية :16_14_21:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *يا عينى يا سكر*​
> 
> *فقدت الذاكرة فى خمس دقايق*​
> *يا صباح الندالة*​
> ...


 

كبسة حضرتك
اديني افتكرت حاجات وقولتلها
شكلك وحش علي فكرة
:gy0000:​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انتي مش نايمة يا بت:gy0000:*​


 

لا علي قلبك يا كوبة
:gy0000:​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *شفتى يا اوختى انا حاسة انهم بيذلونى :36_1_4:*​




*لا لا لا برضه كده

انا و روكا بنحب نخدم ونساعد بس
:94:
+++ 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *يخليكى ليا يا غالية :16_14_21:*​


 

ويخليكي ليا يا قمر​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لا لا لا برضه كده*​
> 
> *انا و روكا بنحب نخدم ونساعد بس*
> *:94:*
> *+++ *​


*واضح حضرتك بتحب تساعد قوووى*
*بأمارة بقالى سنة بقول عايزة هنت:t32::t32::t32:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه عاملة نفسها نبلة*
> *بت حركتي العربية الصفرا دي؟؟*
> *والبطة دوسي عليها مرتين هتطلع مفتاح تقريبا*​




*اهو الشطورة بتساعد

اهو محدش يقول حاجة عليها تانى
:new4:
+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه عاملة نفسها نبلة*
> 
> *بت حركتي العربية الصفرا دي؟؟*
> *والبطة دوسي عليها مرتين هتطلع مفتاح تقريبا*​


*بت انتى هتعمليها عليا جميلة بالكدب *
* طلعت  الريموت الى تحت العربيةوجبت الحاجة الى تحت الكباية *
*ولقيت النبلة اعمل اية تانى فين البطارية ؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا علي قلبك يا كوبة
> :gy0000:​


*انا كوبة يا بت*
*بس انت عسلleasantr*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *اهو الشطورة بتساعد*​
> 
> *اهو محدش يقول حاجة عليها تانى*
> *:new4:*
> *+++*​


*مهو مطلعتش بحاجة برضووووووو:new2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لا لا لا برضه كده
> 
> انا و روكا بنحب نخدم ونساعد بس
> :94:
> ...


*والنبي تقولها اني بساعدها وهي مش واخدة بالهاleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *واضح حضرتك بتحب تساعد قوووى*
> *بأمارة بقالى سنة بقول عايزة هنت:t32::t32::t32:*​


*انتي مش شايفة اننا بنساااااااااعدك:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *والنبي تقولها اني بساعدها وهي مش واخدة بالهاleasantr*​


*والنبى يا اوختى فعلا قولتيلى ميت هنت *
*بصراحة مش عارفة اودى جمايلك فين:ranting:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اطلعي في الشجرة فوق*
> *هتلاقي طيارة ورق*
> *وقعيها بالنبلة *
> *هتنزلي بالمفتاح وهيييييييييييييييه خرجتي:t33:*​




*اهو اهو بتساعد
:66::boxing::66:
ربنا مايرضاش بالظلم

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*1-حركي الجردل هتلاقي بطارية
**2- البطة هتلاقي مفتاح تفتحي بيها القصر وهتلاقي زي بتاع رش المية ده هتحطيه في خرطوم وترشي بيه التراب هيهظر رقم 
**3-هتحركي العربية هتلاقي الريموت هتحطي البطارية فيه
وتفتحي الخزنة هتاخدي العضمة وتحطيها للكلب وتاخدي الكورة الحمرا
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *اهو اهو بتساعد*
> 
> *:66::boxing::66:*
> *ربنا مايرضاش بالظلم*
> ...


*طيب انا اخدت النبلة وطلعت الشجرة ووقفت على الطيارة *
*ملقتش حاجة اتحركت *
*هيا عاملة معايا بالعانى ولا اية*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *واضح حضرتك بتحب تساعد قوووى*
> *بأمارة بقالى سنة بقول عايزة هنت:t32::t32::t32:*​




*لا لا قولتى انتى فين ومحدش اداكى كام هنت
:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
اول ما عرفنا مكانك محبوسة فى اى ركن قولنا هنت على طول
:scenic::scenic::scenic:
+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *والنبى يا اوختى فعلا قولتيلى ميت هنت *
> *بصراحة مش عارفة اودى جمايلك فين:ranting:*​


*شوووووووووووفتي دايما ظالماني:spor2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *اهو اهو بتساعد
> :66::boxing::66:
> ربنا مايرضاش بالظلم
> 
> ...


*يا ارفع من روحي المعدنية:closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *طيب انا اخدت النبلة وطلعت الشجرة ووقفت على الطيارة *
> *ملقتش حاجة اتحركت *
> *هيا عاملة معايا بالعانى ولا اية*​


*يا بت جبتي الكورة الحمرا من بق الكلب:a82:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *طيب انا اخدت النبلة وطلعت الشجرة ووقفت على الطيارة *
> *ملقتش حاجة اتحركت *
> *هيا عاملة معايا بالعانى ولا اية*​



*خدى النبلة وفيها الكورة الحمرا واضربى الطيارة دى*
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
*وانزلى هتلاقى المفتاح*
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
*+++*
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لا لا قولتى انتى فين ومحدش اداكى كام هنت*
> 
> *:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:*
> *اول ما عرفنا مكانك محبوسة فى اى ركن قولنا هنت على طول*
> ...


*امممممم:ranting::ranting::ranting:*
*ركن بقيت فى ركن دلوقت *
*طيب انا جبت النبلة وطلعت الشجرة على الطيارة *
*مش راضية تتحرك :t9::t9::t9:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *1-حركي الجردل هتلاقي بطارية
> **2- البطة هتلاقي مفتاح تفتحي بيها القصر وهتلاقي زي بتاع رش المية ده هتحطيه في خرطوم وترشي بيه التراب هيهظر رقم
> **3-هتحركي العربية هتلاقي الريموت هتحطي البطارية فيه
> وتفتحي الخزنة هتاخدي العضمة وتحطيها للكلب وتاخدي الكورة الحمرا
> *​




*نقول ايه ونعيد ايه
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
عاوزة هنت تانى الغرفة كلها حلتها ليكى
:99::boxing::fun_oops::bomb:
+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *امممممم:ranting::ranting::ranting:*
> *ركن بقيت فى ركن دلوقت *
> *طيب انا جبت النبلة وطلعت الشجرة على الطيارة *
> *مش راضية تتحرك :t9::t9::t9:*​




*بعد كل الشرح ده
:ranting::ranting::ranting:
لسه فى نفس الركن
:scenic::scenic::scenic:
يا سكرة لازم فى النبلة الكورة الحمرا
:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *نقول ايه ونعيد ايه
> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> عاوزة هنت تانى الغرفة كلها حلتها ليكى
> :99::boxing::fun_oops::bomb:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*هعملها ايه صدعتني هنا وفي البروفايل:11azy:*
*بس براحتك طبعا يا مانا:crazy_pil*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*بصى بقى يا مانا ياسكرة

ركزى فى الغرفة الثالثة جامد

مش عاوزين نسهر كتير قدامك ساعة بس

و 3 هنت فى الغرفة فاتعبى شوية

علشان ربنا يفك حبسك

++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا بت جبتي الكورة الحمرا من بق الكلب:a82:*​


*جبتها خلاص اهدى يا اوختى  *
*مالك دا انا حلتها بسرعة حتى *
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *هعملها ايه صدعتني هنا وفي البروفايل:11azy:*
> *بس براحتك طبعا يا مانا:crazy_pil*​




*هى حصلت البروفايل
:mus13::mus13::mus13:
براحتك يا سكرة
:t17:
+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *بعد كل الشرح ده*
> 
> *:ranting::ranting::ranting:*
> *لسه فى نفس الركن*
> ...


*حلتها صدقنى محدش بياكولها بالساهل:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *بصى بقى يا مانا ياسكرة
> 
> ركزى فى الغرفة الثالثة جامد
> 
> ...


*التالتة دي حلوة اووووووووووووي مختبر بقا وعيشة:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *جبتها خلاص اهدى يا اوختى  *
> *مالك دا انا حلتها بسرعة حتى *
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


*ماهو باااااااااااااااااين:t26:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *خدى النبلة وفيها الكورة الحمرا واضربى الطيارة دى*
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> *وانزلى هتلاقى المفتاح*
> ...


*لا فعلا سهلة جداااااااا* 
*انا هدخل على المعمل ناو*
*صلولى يا جماعة*
*هههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هى حصلت البروفايل
> :mus13::mus13::mus13:
> براحتك يا سكرة
> :t17:
> ...


*اه صدقني يا امير ياخويا:heat:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اه صدقني يا امير ياخويا:heat:*​



*رحت بصيت على البروفايل على السريع*

*لقيت مدرسة*

*وشرح قد كده وبعدين تقول مش بنساعد*

*عرفت ليه ربنا مش راضى يفك حبسها*

*ربنا يخدها*

*من الغرفة ويطلعها بره*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

**+++*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *رحت بصيت على البروفايل على السريع*
> 
> *لقيت مدرسة*
> 
> ...


*اهو عشان تعرف وفي الاخر تقول محدش بيساعد*
*يرضيك كده يا امير:cry2:*
*امين يارب هي شكلها ولعت في المعمل:smil12:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *رحت بصيت على البروفايل على السريع*​
> *لقيت مدرسة*​
> *وشرح قد كده وبعدين تقول مش بنساعد*​
> *عرفت ليه ربنا مش راضى يفك حبسها*​
> ...


*:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*
*افتكر:budo:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو عشان تعرف وفي الاخر تقول محدش بيساعد*
> *يرضيك كده يا امير:cry2:*
> *امين يارب هي شكلها ولعت في المعمل:smil12:*​




*لا لا عاوزينها مطفية احسن تولع المنتدى
:scenic::scenic::scenic:
بلاش احسن تطلع شبح وهتظهرك انتى بس
:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
بسم الصليب
:new5::new5::new5:
ربنا يفك ضيقة كل محبوس
:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:
+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لا لا عاوزينها مطفية احسن تولع المنتدى
> :scenic::scenic::scenic:
> بلاش احسن تطلع شبح وهتظهرك انتى بس
> :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*انا مش بخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف:spor22:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه صدقني يا امير ياخويا:heat:*​


*:big36:*
*:08::08:*
*كسفتونى يا وحشين اخص عليكم مش لاعبة معاكم تانى :t7:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *:big36:*
> *:08::08:*
> *كسفتونى يا وحشين اخص عليكم مش لاعبة معاكم تانى :t7:*​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*مانتي بتلعبي من ورانا:smil16:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا مش بخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف:spor22:*​



*
شايفة يا مانا يا سكرة انا و روكا بس اللى متابعينك
:scenic::scenic::scenic:
مرمورة سبتك ازاى
:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
احنا بنهدى النفوس
:beee::beee::beee:
ها
:66:
خلصتى ولا لسة
:ranting:
لو عايشة قولى ولو مش عايشة قولى برضه بس لروكا
:94:
+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *نقول ايه ونعيد ايه*
> 
> *:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:*
> *عاوزة هنت تانى الغرفة كلها حلتها ليكى*
> ...


*:t9::t9::t9:*
*انا مش فاهمة حضرتك اية الى تاعبك مش كفاية لعبتك دى الى دوختنى *
*وبعدين كنت عارفاها:smil8:*
*بس مكنتش عارفة اركب الحجارة جوا الريموت *
*الواحد مش عارف يحل برواقة *
*يا ساتررررر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *
> شايفة يا مانا يا سكرة انا و روكا بس اللى متابعينك
> :scenic::scenic::scenic:
> مرمورة سبتك ازاى
> ...


*تصدق خدتها من طرطوفة لساني شايفةleasantr هههههههه*
*لا مانا السكر هتخلصها دي شطورة يا امير:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *:t9::t9::t9:*
> *انا مش فاهمة حضرتك اية الى تاعبك مش كفاية لعبتك دى الى دوختنى *
> *وبعدين كنت عارفاها:smil8:*
> *بس مكنتش عارفة اركب الحجارة جوا الريموت *
> ...


*بصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصي انا مش هررررررررررررد عليكي*
*هسييييييييييييييييب البروفايل دليل اثباااااااااااااااااااااااااااات:bomb:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *شايفة يا مانا يا سكرة انا و روكا بس اللى متابعينك*
> *:scenic::scenic::scenic:*
> *مرمورة سبتك ازاى*
> *:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:*
> ...


*ايون ميرسى كتيييير ليكم الواحد مش عارف بصراحة من غيرك يا روكا كان هيعمل اية :smil15::smil15:*
*شكرا يا بنبوناية *
*وطبعا مفيش شكرا يا امير عشان لو عايشة دى بقى كدا:act23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ايون ميرسى كتيييير ليكم الواحد مش عارف بصراحة من غيرك يا روكا كان هيعمل اية :smil15::smil15:*
> *شكرا يا بنبوناية *
> *وطبعا مفيش شكرا يا امير عشان لو عايشة دى بقى كدا:act23:*​


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة انتي كنتي ضايعة خالص:beee:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تصدق خدتها من طرطوفة لساني شايفةleasantr هههههههه*
> 
> *لا مانا السكر هتخلصها دي شطورة يا امير:t32:*​


*ههههههههههههه*
*عندك حق والنبى يا اوختى اودى بتاعة التحاليل دى بعد مقفلتها بالسدادة فين *
*شطرة شطرة يعنى ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ايوة انتي كنتي ضايعة خالص:beee:*​


*ضايعة هو مدلية يا بت :t32:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اهو عشان تعرف وفي الاخر تقول محدش بيساعد*
> 
> *يرضيك كده يا امير:cry2:*
> *امين يارب هي شكلها ولعت في المعمل:smil12:*​


*لا لسة شوية *
*هههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *عندك حق والنبى يا اوختى اودى بتاعة التحاليل دى بعد مقفلتها بالسدادة فين *
> *شطرة شطرة يعنى ههههههههههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش هقول تاني بكرة بقا رايحة انام:smil15:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ايون ميرسى كتيييير ليكم الواحد مش عارف بصراحة من غيرك يا روكا كان هيعمل اية :smil15::smil15:*
> *شكرا يا بنبوناية *
> *وطبعا مفيش شكرا يا امير عشان لو عايشة دى بقى كدا:act23:*​




*لا لا ما اهو ربنا مطول فى عمرك

وربنا يديكى مليار سنة كمان 
:94::94::94:
بس اطلعى
:kap::kap::kap:
وانا سهران علشان تطلعى مع انى جاى من الشغل هلكان
:hlp::hlp::hlp:
علشان نفرح الفرح وحشنا ياسكرة
:999::999::999:
leasantrleasantrleasantr
+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ضايعة هو مدلية يا بت :t32:*​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*الاعتراف بالحق فضييييييييييييحة:smil15:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مانتي بتلعبي من ورانا:smil16:*​


*اجرى يا بت يا شقية انتى *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *لا لسة شوية *
> *هههه*​


*لا ربنا معاكي يا مانا:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *اجرى يا بت يا شقية انتى *
> *ههههههههههههه*​


*انا فعلا هجررررررررررررري انام:a63:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصي انا مش هررررررررررررد عليكي*
> 
> *هسييييييييييييييييب البروفايل دليل اثباااااااااااااااااااااااااااات:bomb:*​


*هههههههههههههه*
*اية كنت بتأكد بسسسسسسسسسسس:beee::beee::beee:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لا لا ما اهو ربنا مطول فى عمرك*
> 
> **
> *وربنا يديكى مليار سنة كمان *
> ...


*لالالا حرام نام انهردة عشان انا لسة فى المعمل *
*وهحاول المرة دى فية لوحدى عشان محدش *
*يتريق عليا تانى يا شريرين :190vu::190vu::190vu:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش هقول تاني بكرة بقا رايحة انام:smil15:*​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:66:
انا اراقب الهنتات هنا
:warning:
عاوزين مراقب على البروفايل
:crazy_pil
الشطورة عاوزة تنام وانا كمان
:94:
اطلعى يا حجة
:smi411:30::smi411:
+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش هقول تاني بكرة بقا رايحة انام:smil15:*​


*هههههه بقى كدا هطلعلك فى الحلم انا وبتاعة التحاليل دى اما اشوف بقى اوديها فين :smil15:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *لالالا حرام نام انهردة عشان انا لسة فى المعمل *
> *وهحاول المرة دى فية لوحدى عشان محدش *
> *يتريق عليا تانى يا شريرين :190vu::190vu::190vu:*​




*لسه فى المعمل انتى عجبتك الحبسة ولا ايه

يا ماما ده اخر ركن تتحبسى فيه

بكرة نكمل

ربنا يدينا طول العمر

+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *:66:*
> *انا اراقب الهنتات هنا*
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*اوكى يلا روحوا نامو *
*قبال ماخد فكرة عن المعمل بس *
*ميرسى يا اميررررر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الاعتراف بالحق فضييييييييييييحة:smil15:*​


*اجرى يا بت* :ranting:​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا ربنا معاكي يا مانا:smil15:*​


*ميرسى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا فعلا هجررررررررررررري انام:a63:*​


*تصبحى على خير يا شقية *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لسه فى المعمل انتى عجبتك الحبسة ولا ايه*​
> 
> *يا ماما ده اخر ركن تتحبسى فيه*​
> *بكرة نكمل*​
> ...


*هههههههههه *
*هتقول تانى ركن *
*طيب ان شاء الله*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *اوكى يلا روحوا نامو *
> *قبال ماخد فكرة عن المعمل بس *
> *ميرسى يا اميررررر*​




*تصبحى على خير

ربنا معاكى

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههه *
> *هتقول تانى ركن *
> *طيب ان شاء الله*​



*
ركن كبير

غرفة يا ماما

جيتى فى غرفة

بس اطلعى

+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ركن كبير*​
> *غرفة يا ماما*​
> *جيتى فى غرفة*​
> *بس اطلعى*​
> *+++*​


*قربت اوصل فاضلى حاجة واحدة بس *
*بعد ممليت الازازة  وسديت الفوة بتاعتها اوديها فين ؟؟؟*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *قربت اوصل فاضلى حاجة واحدة بس *
> *بعد ممليت الازازة  وسديت الفوة بتاعتها اوديها فين ؟؟؟*​



دا نفس الى وصلتلة فى المعمل ووقفت على كدة

بكرة اكملها بقى​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> دا نفس الى وصلتلة فى المعمل ووقفت على كدة​
> 
> بكرة اكملها بقى​


*ههههههههه*
*طيب كويس انك طمنتنى *
*انى مش لوحدى الى وقفت معايا *
*بكرة بقى نبقى نستعين بصديق*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *طيب كويس انك طمنتنى *
> *انى مش لوحدى الى وقفت معايا *
> *بكرة بقى نبقى نستعين بصديق*​



خلاص كدة تمام

غدا نواصل وتستمر مسيرة الكفاح​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *قربت اوصل فاضلى حاجة واحدة بس *
> 
> *بعد ممليت الازازة وسديت الفوة بتاعتها اوديها فين ؟؟؟*​




روحي للانبوبة الكبيرة اللي جنب البتاع اللي عملتي فيه الازازة
هتلاقي اربع الوان معمولين علي شكل صليب ومترقمين
احفظي ترتيب الالوان
وروحي عند المكتب الكبير اللي عنده كرسي وشاشة
علي ايدك الشمال هتلاقي دواير بنفس الالوان
دوسي عليهم بنفس الترتيب اللي حفظتيه
هيطلعلك مفتاح جنبها
خديه وافتحي بيه العلبة اللي جنب الباب
وحطي فيه المحلول الاخضر​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> روحي للانبوبة الكبيرة اللي جنب البتاع اللي عملتي فيه الازازة
> هتلاقي اربع الوان معمولين علي شكل صليب ومترقمين
> احفظي ترتيب الالوان
> وروحي عند المكتب الكبير اللي عنده كرسي وشاشة
> ...


*هىىىىىىىىى *
*طلعت اخيرااااااا*
*خلصتها *
*ميرسى يا بطوطة* ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> خلاص كدة تمام​
> 
> غدا نواصل وتستمر مسيرة الكفاح​


*ههههههههه*
*سوف اكافح من الان لغدا*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> خلاص كدة تمام​
> 
> غدا نواصل وتستمر مسيرة الكفاح​


هههههههه انا غشتها اهى الباقى 
*روحي للانبوبة الكبيرة اللي جنب البتاع اللي عملتي فيه الازازة
هتلاقي اربع الوان معمولين علي شكل صليب ومترقمين
احفظي ترتيب الالوان
وروحي عند المكتب الكبير اللي عنده كرسي وشاشة
علي ايدك الشمال هتلاقي دواير بنفس الالوان
دوسي عليهم بنفس الترتيب اللي حفظتيه
هيطلعلك مفتاح جنبها
خديه وافتحي بيه العلبة اللي جنب الباب
وحطي فيه المحلول الاخضر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا حلتها كلهااااااا اخيرااااا:heat::heat::heat:*
*بس حلوة بجد*
*فى انتظار اللعبة الجديدة*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا حلتها كلهااااااا اخيرااااا:heat::heat::heat:*
> *بس حلوة بجد*
> *فى انتظار اللعبة الجديدة*​



بالغش 

هو دا الى اتعلمناة اننا نكسب بالغش 

فى اخلاق ولاد البلد بتاعة زمان​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بالغش ​
> هو دا الى اتعلمناة اننا نكسب بالغش ​
> 
> فى اخلاق ولاد البلد بتاعة زمان​


هههههههههه
كلتها القطة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

تصدقى كانت معايا القطة دى برضوا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تصدقى كانت معايا القطة دى برضوا​


هههههههههه
*تصدق وانا كمان معايا قطة :smil12:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> روحي للانبوبة الكبيرة اللي جنب البتاع اللي عملتي فيه الازازة
> هتلاقي اربع الوان معمولين علي شكل صليب ومترقمين
> احفظي ترتيب الالوان
> وروحي عند المكتب الكبير اللي عنده كرسي وشاشة
> ...




*ما شاء الله

مختصر مفيد

ده مش هنت

ده فل كومنت

يا ساتر ده واحدة واحدة

+++
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ما شاء الله*​
> 
> *مختصر مفيد*​
> *ده مش هنت*​
> ...




احنا كده الاسكندرانية
بنحب نجيبوا من الاخر
وكمان انا عندي كام مانا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *هىىىىىىىىى *
> 
> *طلعت اخيرااااااا*
> *خلصتها *
> ...




الف مبروك يا قمر
اي خدمة يا باشا​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف مبروك يا قمر
> اي خدمة يا باشا​




*لا تمام

ربنا يخدك



اى حتة تحبيها

ايووووووووووووووه

+++
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (12 ديسمبر 2010)

انا الكمبيوتر مجننى الى فى المرحلة الاول كل ما ادخل المفاتيح مش بيقولى الباسورد


----------



## elamer1000 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انا الكمبيوتر مجننى الى فى المرحلة الاول كل ما ادخل المفاتيح مش بيقولى الباسورد




*ولع النور

وشوف تحت اللمبة

ايه يظهر لك

+++
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (12 ديسمبر 2010)

خلصتها خلصتها كلها


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> احنا كده الاسكندرانية
> بنحب نجيبوا من الاخر
> وكمان انا عندي كام مانا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


:08::08::08: 
*يخليكى ليا يا غالية*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف مبروك يا قمر
> 
> اي خدمة يا باشا​


*متحرمش منك ابدا يا سكرة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> :08::08::08:
> 
> *يخليكى ليا يا غالية*​


 

ويخليكي يا قمر
وياخد الوحش
للمكان اللي عايزه
:gy0000:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلوة اوى لعبت فيها حبة
بس ناو عندى جامعة لما ارجع حكمل واقولك
ميرسى لك يا امير
*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الوقت بيخلص بسرعه 
واقفت معايا علي حاجه واحده في الغرفه الاولي بس ميزتها انها بتشغل الدماغ 
وحب الفضول بيخليك تفضل تحاول من غير ياس 
جميله ميرسي يا امير


----------



## elamer1000 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ويخليكي يا قمر
> وياخد الوحش
> للمكان اللي عايزه
> :gy0000:​




*ههههههههههههههههههههه

 و ياخد العسل للمكان اللى يحبه

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *حلوة اوى لعبت فيها حبة
> بس ناو عندى جامعة لما ارجع حكمل واقولك
> ميرسى لك يا امير
> *​




*مستنيك

لازم تخرج من الغرفة

ربنا يفك حبسك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> الوقت بيخلص بسرعه
> واقفت معايا علي حاجه واحده في الغرفه الاولي بس ميزتها انها بتشغل الدماغ
> وحب الفضول بيخليك تفضل تحاول من غير ياس
> جميله ميرسي يا امير



*
تمام

ايه الحاجة دى

المهم انتى فين

اى هنت

+++
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

انا خلصتها كلها
فين بقى الغرفه الرابعه


----------



## elamer1000 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انا خلصتها كلها
> فين بقى الغرفه الرابعه




*برافوووووووووووووووووو

ايه اخبار الغرفة الأولى والثانية

**
** هتتحبس فى غرفة تعرف تطلع يا ذكى ** **‏*
*
**وهنا**
**
** انت محبوس عندى النهاردة غرفة جديدة صعبة شويتين ** **‏**
**
*
*
المهم تكون طلعت بأقل هنتات

ويارب كون اول واحد يطلع من الغرفة الرابعه

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *حلوة اوى لعبت فيها حبة
> بس ناو عندى جامعة لما ارجع حكمل واقولك
> ميرسى لك يا امير
> *​




*مستنى 

وربنا يفك حبسك

+++
*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكــــرا
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


----------



## govany shenoda (15 ديسمبر 2010)

حلوه اوي اوي اوي
انا خلصتها من زمان 
بس قعده كتير بعد ما عرفت اخلص
بس فكره جميله 
فين الي بعدها


----------



## مريم12 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ماخدوش منى 5 دقائق 
شكرا لعبة حلوة بس عايزين الباقى​*


----------

